# ESP Japan Bringing Back The Ultratone...in a 7 string!!



## Asgard222 (Oct 3, 2009)

The Ultratone was a guitar from ESP that was both available in the U.S. and Japan, but nobody ever really liked it because of the features and looks.

But now ESP Japan is bringing back the Ultratone in a baritone 7 string, check it out:











Specs are:

-Bubinga/Maple/Mahogany body laminate
-3P Maple Neck
-Seymour Duncan Blackouts AHB-7s
-24 Fret Rosewood Neck
-27 Inch Scale
-MOP Dot Inlays
-Bolt On
-Sperzel Tuners
-Tonepros Bridge
-Master Volume, Master Tone, Pickup Selector

Cost is about $2,700. If ESP got rid of the pickguard and added black hardware I'll think about it.

But I'd still rather prefer a Horizon NT-7 or a Hex-7.


----------



## darren (Oct 3, 2009)

Wow... i'm STILL not interested. It looks like a mutant hybrid of an SG, an Ovation Breadwinner and a Gibson Ripper bass.


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 3, 2009)

I'd actually love to try one of those. That sounds like an interesting wood combination.


----------



## Empryrean (Oct 3, 2009)

Something about it, makes me want one.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Oct 3, 2009)

That actually looks decent. Are they Blackouts I spy?


----------



## Asgard222 (Oct 3, 2009)

darren said:


> Wow... i'm STILL not interested. It looks like a mutant hybrid of an SG, an Ovation Breadwinner and a Gibson Ripper bass.



Yeah I kinda agree, the body shape is pretty bizzare.



TheSixthWheel said:


> That actually looks decent. Are they Blackouts I spy?



Yeah, sorry about that. Edited the specs.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Oct 3, 2009)

Looks like a workhorse, but not for that much money.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 3, 2009)

I hate the way it looks but I'm sure it sounds amazing


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Oct 3, 2009)

Yeah, but you know, its one of those guitars that's so ugly it somehow works.. just looks really playable. That said, I wouldn't be caught playing one


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Oct 3, 2009)

It`s something wrong with me? `cause I think I like it...NOT in love but, looks nice.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Oct 3, 2009)

I love how this guitar is considered "bizarre" looking on a forum that's in love with guitars like the Xiphos and the V 

Anyway, I fucking dig it. I'd buy one, cash permitting


----------



## Apophis (Oct 3, 2009)

being honest I like those guitars, strange but interesting imo


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 3, 2009)

Don't know whether I like it or not, but I definately don't like the price tag.


----------



## Ironberry (Oct 3, 2009)

I like their thinking process on this.

"Let's take an odd looking guitar that sold horribly and turn it into a 7 string at a high price!"


----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 3, 2009)

I think the natural finish one looks awesome. I'd buy it, if I wasn't poor.


----------



## Rick (Oct 3, 2009)

I kinda like it, actually.


----------



## Meldville (Oct 3, 2009)

Man I think it looks awesome. But for 2700 bucks, I could have one custom built to my specs


----------



## I_infect (Oct 3, 2009)

Cool info, reminds me of a Schecter T-7. The price tag is  though.


----------



## Arctodus (Oct 3, 2009)

I like it. Not really into actives but I'd give them a try since ESP quality is of extremely high standard.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 3, 2009)

A 7 from ESP that doesn't have EMG sized routes :shock:

Looks cool, but not $2700 cool


----------



## InCasinoOut (Oct 3, 2009)

I actually really, really like the natural one the way it is. Seems like it would be a perfect guitar for sludge or dirty ass southern metal.


----------



## dewy (Oct 3, 2009)

I'd play the fuck out of it.


----------



## Asgard222 (Oct 3, 2009)

JeffFromMtl said:


> I love how this guitar is considered "bizarre" looking on a forum that's in love with guitars like the Xiphos and the V
> 
> Anyway, I fucking dig it. I'd buy one, cash permitting



 D'oh!


----------



## thinkpad20 (Oct 3, 2009)

Empryrean said:


> Something about it, makes me want one.



This. I'm strangely attracted to it. Yes, there are some thing I would change, but overall, would. Of course, that price is a wee bit high


----------



## darren (Oct 3, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> A 7 from ESP that doesn't have EMG sized routes :shock:



Heh... you haven't seen under the pickguard. :|


----------



## Triple-J (Oct 3, 2009)

I actually like the old Ultratone 7's and baritones they used to do but they've changed the body a bit and added contours which I'm not to sure about plus the colour choice isn't too hot either.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Oct 3, 2009)

I'd buy it if it was half that price tag  sorry, seriously if I'm going to drop that much cash, I'll just buy another BRJ or some other custom


----------



## thelarrinator (Oct 3, 2009)

They're fucking hideous, but i kinda want one now. I bet they're killer to play haha :L


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 3, 2009)

darren said:


> Heh... you haven't seen under the pickguard. :|



Touche.


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Oct 3, 2009)

Ahhhh, I don't know. I'm kind of love/hate about ESPs. I like the way they look, but the necks just aren't to my preference. I almost bought an Xtone Paramount last year that looked great, and sounded great (from what I was told, it was traded in by one of the guitarists from Earth, Wind & Fire, when they were in town to do a show), but the neck/body joint was not my cup of tea. Last night, I tried out a Viper 417, to pass the time while I was waiting for an offer on some pedals I was selling at Music Go Round. It looked pretty good. The EMG 707s were tolerable soundwise (although if I bought the guitar, I'd change them), but the neck just didn't do it for me - too wide, and too flat for my tastes (I prefer a D-section neck). My hand started to get sore playing it. So, while the Ultratone looks OK, I have a feeling the neck would be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## leonardo7 (Oct 3, 2009)

Its odd seeing actives in a vintage looking guitar but I like it for what it is. $2700 is a little too expensive when considering how close you are to the the stef b7 which has ebony and neck thru or a custom build but perhaps the quality on this is amazing? If you like rosewood then thats cool but personally I wouldnt want to pay $2700 for a bolt on guitar with rosewood but Blackouts and the extended scale are awesome though. I guess if I wanted a vintage looking guitar that probably slays then this would be in my hands asap.


----------



## EliNoPants (Oct 3, 2009)

ellengtrgrl said:


> Ahhhh, I don't know. I'm kind of love/hate about ESPs. I like the way they look, but the necks just aren't to my preference.



i feel exactly the opposite, i wish i could have the neck from my SC-607B on every guitar i have owned, or will own in the future, but some of their body shapes could really use some tweaking (example: better fret access on the Viper amirite?)

and right now, ESP/LTD needs to be busy bringing me the ESP Stef T7 (or an LTD model that i could afford in this lifetime) in the states after Fender lost their case for rights to the telecaster shape...not screwing around with things that i can guarantee wouldn't sell nearly as well as the T7 would, even WITH the obnoxious pickguard and control cavity


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Oct 3, 2009)

EliNoPants said:


> i feel exactly the opposite, i wish i could have the neck from my SC-607B on every guitar i have owned, or will own in the future, but some of their body shapes could really use some tweaking (example: better fret access on the Viper amirite?)


 
Yeah, I'll agree with you about the fret access on the Viper. Considering that it's body is based on the SG, you would expect it to have decent upper fret access. I never had bad upper fret access with the mid 70s SG I had years ago. At least the ESP neck profile works for you, which is more than I can say. But, I have to agree with the others, $2700 for a bolt-neck guitar is a stretch. I jam with a guy occasionally, who has a Tom Anderson, blue chip strat copy, with tone chambers, that he paid $3000 for (he owns a small company that makes plastic office desktop accessories [In and Out trays, etc.], so he certainly can afford a guitar in that price range). It's a nice guitar, but I think that at $3000, it's waaaayyy overpriced, even though it is the prototype for the Hollow Classic model series (Tom Anderson tried buying it off of him, for their small guitar museum).


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm interested.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Oct 4, 2009)

It's cool that ESP is introducing more sevens, but that guitar does nothing for me. It does indeed look like something Gibson would have put out in the '80s.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Oct 4, 2009)

ellengtrgrl said:


> Yeah, I'll agree with you about the fret access on the Viper. Considering that it's body is based on the SG, you would expect it to have decent upper fret access.


 

Which makes me think - imagine an SG with a Parker type heel


----------



## snuif09 (Oct 4, 2009)

i'm not really liking the shape of it


----------



## IDLE (Oct 4, 2009)

Shit that looks awesome too me. I want this and the new horizon 7... shit...


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 4, 2009)

The neck looks very 'RG7321'-ish...

I bet it is a nice guitar to play though. Must sound great too.


----------



## signalgrey (Oct 4, 2009)

wow that is my style. nice


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 5, 2009)

leonardo7 said:


> Its odd seeing actives in a vintage looking guitar but I like it for what it is. $2700 is a little too expensive when considering how close you are to the the stef b7 which has ebony and neck thru or a custom build but perhaps the quality on this is amazing? If you like rosewood then thats cool but personally I wouldnt want to pay $2700 for a bolt on guitar with rosewood but Blackouts and the extended scale are awesome though. I guess if I wanted a vintage looking guitar that probably slays then this would be in my hands asap.



FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU---  you're a real numpty! Since when did Neck-through = better? It never did.


----------



## leonardo7 (Oct 5, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU---  you're a real numpty! Since when did Neck-through = better? It never did.



Wish I knew what that meant. 

Neck thru doesnt = better. Bolt on just = worse. 

Why companies and builders make bolt ons:
I feel that when bolt on guitars are made its like they are cutting corners to ease production. Its a sure sign of a production guitar. Thats why they make bolt ons. 

Why some customers choose bolt on for a custom:
Sometimes guys get used to bolt ons cause thats what they played for years early on and when they graduate to a custom they go bolt on cause thats what they are used to. Or they are convinced that it has better sustain when the difference is inaudible. 

I like the smooth heel that neck thru provides as well as set neck but its been argued before many many times so I dont want to go there. For the record, I will never knock someone for wanting a bolt on. Its just a personal preference dude.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 5, 2009)

leonardo7 said:


> Wish I knew what that meant.
> 
> Neck thru doesnt = better. Bolt on just = worse.
> 
> ...



You should have said you preferred a neck through heel construction instead of saying neck through construction is better than bolt on construction TWICE. You just said it again, Stop thinking like a forteen year old..._Duuuuude_!


----------



## iondestroyer1527 (Oct 5, 2009)

2700 is WAAAAAAY too much...it is however a cool guitar imo. but to chime in on the bolt on better than neck thru or the reverse...blackmachines are bolts and everyone seems to like those and pay astronomical amounts for them. it's all about what strikes your fancy.


----------



## leonardo7 (Oct 5, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> You should have said you preferred a neck through heel construction instead of saying neck through construction is better than bolt on construction TWICE. You just said it again, Stop thinking like a forteen year old..._Duuuuude_!



Well since I didnt specify what it was about Bolt on that I dont prefer over thru, why would you assume you knew what I meant and then throw a fit over it?


----------



## signalgrey (Oct 5, 2009)

boys boys boys

no fighting.

2,700$ is definitely alot for that guitar. i dont really understand why ESP's are sooooo jacked up. yeah yeah i know its made by hand etc.. but still its just astronomical.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 5, 2009)

leonardo7 said:


> Well since I didnt specify what it was about Bolt on that I dont prefer over thru, why would you assume you knew what I meant and then throw a fit over it?



Were you or were you not incinuating that a 2,700 dollar guitar should always be neck-thru construction?

I wouldn't spend 2,700 USD on it anyway so there, I agree with you in that respect


----------



## leonardo7 (Oct 5, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Were you or were you not incinuating that a 2,700 dollar guitar should always be neck-thru construction?
> 
> I wouldn't spend 2,700 USD on it anyway so there, I agree with you in that respect


 
With the intention of not arguing any more and with a full understanding of not the manner in which you came at me but in which where you are coming from I will answer your question. No. I wasnt insinuating that a $2700 guitar should have neck thru construction. What I meant was that a $2700 guitar that Im going to purchase shouldnt be a bolt on and shouldnt have a rosewood fretboard at the same time. A $2700 guitar for me can have bolt on if its a blackmachine, Rico jr or something like that and can have rosewood but I wouldnt pay that much if it had both because thats too many things on a guitar that I dont want and for reasons that might affect me and not all others. Glad we can both agree that we wont be purchasing this guitar. Id like to know your reasons.

For a little more you can get the Stef B7 which does have neck thru, as well as ebony if that appeals to you. Another reason for not wanting a bolt on might be that if someone were to want a maple center in the body and mahogany wings then the best way to accomplish that is to have a maple neck going through the body. I do believe that set neck and neck thru are superior to bolt on for many reasons. Im sure we could open another thread instead of highjacking this one and argue about the multiple reasons for not wanting or wanting a bolt on neck but theres no need. Its been done before. Im sure some find this little argument entertaining. You guys should search and check out the previous threads on the subject. 

I know Blackmachines are incredible and they are expensive and are bolt but I doubt people that buy them buy them for the neck construction. They buy them for many other incredible reasons. Id also like to think that Blackmachine owners wouldnt mind if they had the exact same guitar with a set neck or through neck. In fact Im sure some might prefer it but I dont really know. I mean, there has simply got to be some reason why people chose bolt on, set neck and neck thru. I can easily state my reasons for wanting or not wanting each. If the question is, are there tonal differences? Id say yes there is. Are they important tonal differences that really make a difference? Id say not really. Is a 7620 a horrible guitar because of the bolt on neck? Absolutley not.

Even if this ESP was neck thru, I wouldnt want it because of the rosewood fretboard. I love me the sound of some ebony. 

I thought it was actually a cool looking guitar at first but Im not much of a vintage styled guy so its starting to look worse every time I check it out but thats just my personal opinion of course.

Im sure we can also agree that its nice to see another 7 string on the market and if you think its overpriced then please state what could be different about it to make it worth $2700. I stated clearly what I think would make it worth $2700 and I will state it again. Neck thru and ebony would make it worth $2700. One of those options wouldnt make it worth $2700 to me but both of those options would. Still, I would have to like the shape of the guitar as well if I was going to spend that kind of money so even if it had neck through and ebony, Id still not buy it cause of the style.


----------



## sami (Oct 5, 2009)

I'd change two things:

-pickguard < no-pickguard.
-Ash (heavy thick ash!!!)

Everything else is awesome about it!!


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Oct 5, 2009)

That's really cool, especially in the natural finish. I wouldn't pay $2,700 for it though (who am I kidding? I don't have that to spend ).

EDIT: I wonder what Bubinga/Maple/Mahogany would sound like tonally...


----------



## datalore (Oct 6, 2009)

I love it, but I could never afford it.


----------



## mat091285 (Oct 6, 2009)

someone on youtube had an old Ultratone 7


----------



## MFB (Oct 7, 2009)

God damn do I want that 

Reminds me of an Armstrong Plexi


----------



## Shawn (Oct 7, 2009)

Not bad. I like the vintage look.


----------



## headibanez (Oct 28, 2009)

one of the best sevens ever.


----------



## Piro (Oct 28, 2009)

I want the one in the natural finish.... I want it alot....


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Oct 28, 2009)

headibanez said:


> one of the best sevens ever.



you bump this to say that?????


----------



## robotsatemygma (Oct 29, 2009)

I do have to say that guitar's hideous appearance makes it more appealing. 

-1 for another ESP TOM 7 string though.


----------

